# How can I Connect My laptop with Tata Sky ?



## Rahuldhanpat (Feb 24, 2008)

I m havaing a Dell XPS 1530 and i want to connect it to Tata sky so that i can watch TV on my Laptop.how can i do it? is it possible?


----------



## evewin89 (Feb 24, 2008)

i want 2 connect my Tata Sky connection with my P.C. i m having Win TV (HAUPPAUGE) t.v. tuner card....is it possible or not i just wanted 2 know?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 24, 2008)

Get a TV tuner card (PCI for Desktop, PCMCIA/Express Card for Laptop). Use a normal RF Cable (the one which the cable wallas use) to connect tata sky receiver to the tv tuner card and put on the software. Tune into Tatasky freq.

Afaik you can't use AV to connect to computer directly without use of adaptors/digital tuners.


----------



## dinesh72 (Feb 24, 2008)

Tata sky charges 125 rs separately to use the connection on second tv in the bedroom. is it possible to split the first connection after the receiver and use it on second tv?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 24, 2008)

You can connect it to TV via AV cables and to your laptop/desktop's TV tuner via RF. Be warned however that the same channel will appear at both places. Other than paying them, there is no way for viewing different channels on both the sets without activating the 2nd output by paying them. Mebbe someone has hacked it; but I'm not aware of any such things, tho.


----------



## Rahuldhanpat (Feb 24, 2008)

the problem is connectivity wire?????? which sort of wire shd be use to connect Lappy and TV Channels????????? I have seen some TV tuner card in whihc the cord used is old fashioned Cable TV cord(The Single Round one), and there is no port in lappy which can support that????????

help


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 24, 2008)

Yes you can use that cord to connect (coaxial). You need a tv tuner card first.


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 24, 2008)

@infra,

The Tata Sky Engineer came to our house recently to shift the dish from the terrace of the building to the balcony because someone stole the connecting cable. So we complained to Tata Sky. They sent the engineer. He said he'll do it privately and report the complaint status to OK in the company (for less fees). We asked him whether it is possible to connect 2 TVs without payin 150. He said the same method which you said in post #5.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 24, 2008)

Yep, but then as I said both will show the same channel.


----------



## evewin89 (Feb 25, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Get a TV tuner card (PCI for Desktop, PCMCIA/Express Card for Laptop). Use a normal RF Cable (the one which the cable wallas use) to connect tata sky receiver to the tv tuner card and put on the software. Tune into Tatasky freq.
> 
> Afaik you can't use AV to connect to computer directly without use of adaptors/digital tuners.


i hav a usb TV tuner stick...wen i connect it 2 my tata sky wit RF & search for freq. nothing happens.....


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 25, 2008)

I've used this on my PCI tv tuner card (don't use it anymore so can't look in where the problem mebbe). But I can say for sure that it works.


----------



## Rahuldhanpat (Feb 25, 2008)

is there any other TV tuner card for laptop Only.......????


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 25, 2008)

^^^ If you haf a bit older laptop you can get a PCMCIA/PC Card TV Tuner. Newer ones can get Express Card TV tuner (mebbe costly). Hafnt worked with USB tv tuner cards but they are available.


----------



## Rahuldhanpat (Feb 29, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> ^^^ If you haf a bit older laptop you can get a PCMCIA/PC Card TV Tuner. Newer ones can get Express Card TV tuner (mebbe costly). Hafnt worked with USB tv tuner cards but they are available.


 

I will check with this !!!!


----------



## club_pranay (Feb 29, 2008)

the traditional TV cable transmittion is analogue,
the signal in the coaxial wire is multi frequency analogue output(containing all individual channels) 
what tata sky do, is they broadcast the digital signal using an encryption. the set top box decodes only one channel at a time and converts it to analog, which may be carried through the conventional looking cable wire. we have two ways, 1. to find a way to decode the signal on the pc(and find a way to connect the dish to the comp)
2. use the tata sky decoder, and rely on on the tata sky remote to change the channel.


----------



## evewin89 (Feb 29, 2008)

club_pranay said:


> the traditional TV cable transmittion is analogue,
> the signal in the coaxial wire is multi frequency analogue output(containing all individual channels)
> what tata sky do, is they broadcast the digital signal using an encryption. the set top box decodes only one channel at a time and converts it to analog, which may be carried through the conventional looking cable wire. we have two ways, 1. to find a way to decode the signal on the pc(and find a way to connect the dish to the comp)
> 2. use the tata sky decoder, and rely on on the tata sky remote to change the channel.


can ny1 tel me abt. tata sky decoder,?rolleyes:


----------



## club_pranay (Feb 29, 2008)

it's the set top box that u get with the connection.


----------



## gcbeldar (Mar 1, 2008)

I have one Hauppage USB TV Tuner, which come free with my compaq notebook, pm me if u r interested.


----------



## Rahuldhanpat (Aug 10, 2008)

Rahuldhanpat said:


> I m havaing a Dell XPS 1530 and i want to connect it to Tata sky so that i can watch TV on my Laptop.how can i do it? is it possible?


 
Please Answer the *BASE* question


----------



## rishi_goa (Dec 19, 2008)

Guys 

I am looking for a wireless solution for connecting my laptop to my Tata Sky set top box - is there any solution available for this ? 

Is Pinnacle PCTV Hybrid Pro Stick TV Tuner compatible with Tata Sky and Sony Vaio laptop ? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ritish (Sep 30, 2009)

evewin89 said:


> i hav a usb TV tuner stick...wen i connect it 2 my tata sky wit RF & search for freq. nothing happens.....


friend the same happened with me today...how did u do it finally..pls guide...


----------

